# yield from my first gold reclamation/refining



## mls26cwru (Dec 15, 2012)

starting material: 3lbs gold fingers
method: AP process
yield: 5.9 grams

i suspect this yield is a little low since there is probably Au that stayed in solution since it was my first batch of C2C. Between that and figuring out how things worked and doing it for the first time, I am interested to see the yield on my second batch of fingers (also 3 lbs.) will compare.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Geo (Dec 15, 2012)

2g per pound is just about right.


----------



## skeeter629 (Dec 15, 2012)

Very Nice! Keep up the good work.


----------



## butcher (Dec 16, 2012)

Very Nice Job, the powders look good, what impresses me most with your yield, is you done such a good job with only 11 post on the forum, looks like you have been more busy studying and getting gold than asking a lot of questions,thanks for sharing, keep us posted on your next batch.


----------



## jack_burton (Dec 16, 2012)

Very cool, nice work!


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 16, 2012)

butcher said:


> Very Nice Job, the powders look good, what impresses me most with your yield, is you done such a good job with only 11 post on the forum, looks like you have been more busy studying and getting gold than asking a lot of questions,thanks for sharing, keep us posted on your next batch.



thanks butcher! I have been studying everything pretty thoroughly... I always loved chemistry, so this has been right up my ally


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 22, 2012)

second time refining! total of 12.9 grams for the two lots of fingers


----------

